

Peter Xu: Are you ready for XOP (XML-Oriented Programming)? - catalinist
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/websphere/techjournal/0710_col_xu/0710_col_xu.html?ca=drs-

======
bct
I usually defend XML when people say it sucks, but in this case I'll step
aside.

